# Stability control fault?



## TheFaulk (Feb 13, 2014)

I've searched here and couldn't find anything about it. I've checked battery connections and everything's tight. Came on while driving my wife said. Anyone seen this issue before? Being Sunday I can't take it to the dealership.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Did your wife have to brake hard or make a sharp turn for any reason? The ESC is the Electronic Stability Control and there could be all sorts of reasons why that came on.
Could be the convenience control module under the dash is malfunctioning or it could be an issue with the ABS sensors. Could also be transmission related. Very difficult to say 
until they can hook it to their Vag diagnostic scanner. Could be as easy as a fuse. Best not to drive it until looked at because if the car thinks there is a problem with the ESC
it can in worse case scenario shut down and not start again. Do you have an aftermarket radio installed by any chance? 
I would take it to the dealer and have them look at it. It definitely should be under warranty so it shouldn't cost you a penny. 

Good Luck and let us know what they found.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Another thing I see on your dash is that the Tire Low Pressure warning light is on. Check the pressure in all the tires and make sure they are inflated to factory recommended pressure. 
It's possible that an underinflated tire could have caused the ESC light to come on especially if your wife had to brake abruptly or make a sharp turn. Have her check her tire pressure 
at least once a week.


----------



## Knothead (Feb 13, 2013)

Something similar happened to me. First they replaced a wheel speed sensor. That fixed the problem for all of 2 days. When I took it back they ended up replacing the ABS module. So far so good. Best of luck.


----------



## TheFaulk (Feb 13, 2014)

Car is brand new had it for two months only has 600 miles on it. She said she started the car and pulled out of work and it went off and she pulled over and checked the tires and turned the car off. She drove it home I checked the battery, actually unhooked it and let it set for 30 min and hooked it back up and snugged it all down. I started it and the lights came on (normal like my mkv bc battery was removed) and haven't had any lights come back on. Called my local VW and told them they said the battery could have been loose and caused the issue. If it comes back on I'll be taking her in. With only a few hundred miles on it and something possibly going bad....not a happy camper here.


----------



## DieslBug (Sep 10, 2014)

My 2104 TDI Convertible is doing this also...Stability and TPMS lights up.
MFI says "ESC fault"
Mine does it on startup before putting in gear and moving the car.
After i drive a bit they reset. Mostly a nuisence...
Harry


----------



## TheFaulk (Feb 13, 2014)

Vw has an update take it to the dealer. After they did my update I haven't had this issue at all.


----------

